# My set up



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been meaning to post this for a while. It is with my faithful Anfim Super Lusso, an excellent grinder which I have been using for almost 9 years now. The Appia I, I got last year in January. It replaced a San Remo single group, an excellent machine with pre-infusion but I have always wanted a Nuova Simonelli machine. My next picture should feature the Nuova Simonelli Mythos Plus but I have a few minor things to finish off.


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice setup there.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you changed any restrictors in the Appia to bring the temp down?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Have you changed any restrictors in the Appia to bring the temp down?


No I have not. Have you done it? I have read some threads on another forum but never fancied doing it. Is the difference significant? So far I have been quite happy with the thermal stability. Even if I flushed I do not see "dancing bubbles" on the shower screen. I would love to hear more.


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice set-up


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

As I mentioned a few weeks ago, I finally made the move of replacing my old Anfim grinder with the Mythos Plus which I acquired in December. After some lengthy exercise I have finally dialed in the right size and I look forward to enjoying its fluffy appearance and exquisite taste in the cup. One more picture with the new set up.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------

